# How do you get rid of these?



## Bryceowright (Apr 25, 2020)

First time poster

I have these all over my Bermuda grass making holes in my lawn.

Smashed this one while rolling yesterday.

I have a drainage ditch, that is more like a stream as there is always water in it, behind my house that I think they are coming from.


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

That there is a delicacy. Depending on what region you are from its a crawfish, crawdad, crayfish, mudbug, and more!

Best way to get rid of them is to collect about 100 pounds worth, invite all of your neighbors over, boil em up, and go to town!

But seriously I had no idea they put holes in the lawn. At first glance I thought it was a mole cricket hole. Might want to do the soap test just to be sure.

On another note, if the drainage ditch gets a lot of runoff from the street, probably best to skip the boil!


----------

